# ICQ in der Console?



## Gudy (9. August 2004)

Hi, ich habe bei mir zu hause debian Laufen, aber nur die Konsole, denn das reicht mir volkommen für die Dienste die es können muss. Das einziege was ich gern noch hätte wäre ICQ, kenn jemand ein icq was in der Consol ?

gruß


----------



## RedWing (9. August 2004)

Schaust du hier.
Ist ein sehr hübscher ICQ Client. Schaut vor allen Dingen in einem transparenten Terminal sehr nett aus...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (11. August 2004)

Ich wuerde auch CenterICQ empfehlen, sonst faellt mir grade spontan noch mICQ ein.

Achja, und Net::ICQ


----------



## Gudy (12. August 2004)

danke leute....
Center ICQ is cool... 

es gibt aber keine möglichkeiten die kontakte zu behalten oder?


----------



## JohannesR (12. August 2004)

Also meine CenterICQs behalten alle ihre Contacts, ich  wuerde behaupten, dass du irgendwas falsch gemacht hast.


----------



## Gudy (12. August 2004)

habe mich glaub ich falsch ausgedrückt....
also wenn ich in CenterICQ neue eingebe bleiben die da auch, aber die lieste aus meinem aktuellen icq lite die ja auf nem ICQ server liegt wird nicht übernommen.....


----------



## JohannesR (12. August 2004)

Also bei mir klappt auch das. Im Buero habe ich die gleichen Contacts  vom Server bekommen wie ich sie auch zuhause habe.


----------

